# .177 cal or .22 cal for pest control



## Ariel (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I want to get an air rifle, and I want to do target practice and want the rifle to do some damage.I also would like it to do a good job at killing small game and or rodents and not too loud because I live next to neiborhs. Which kind of gun or caliber should I use for that.

Ariel.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

.177 = will work for hunting, but you may get over-penetration on the game you hunt. 
It is cheaper to shoot, easier to get pellets for, and that makes it great fo plinking.
Lots of people hunt with .177.
Remember, shot placement is everything.

.22 = Generally the prefered hunting caliber for pellet guns.
Has less ft. per second, but more kinetic energy. [stopping power.]
A little more costly for plinking, and a little harder to find pellets.
Remember, shot placement is everything.

Shooting / hunting with a spring piston airgun is great practice.
Make sure you break your gun in and find the pellet it likes.

Check out this site, very good info. http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?board=8.0

Have fun, be safe, and good luck!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get a 22 lr bolt rifle and load it with CB 22's 29grn bullet at 600fps way better than any airgun and just as quiet!


----------

